# Spintech feedback



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

as far as a catback exhaust upgrade goes....is spintech a good brand to go or is there a better brand that you all would recommend? let me know :confused


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

It up to you what kind of sound you want. I prefer Bassani myself. Followed by Corsa and Borla.


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

I would just like a good quality sounding exhaust lol


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, lets put it this way, there's a lot of Police magnets out there, especially if you're willing to spend $900+. But if you want loud, just buy a Sawzall... you can make the car loud, plus use it for lots of things around the house...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

A guy in a spice red 06 parked next to me at a cruise in last year. All he has was a K&N cai and Spintech exhaust. By the sound of our 2 cars sitting side by side, you would've sworn that he'd eat me alive, even though I had 120+ hp on him, and cammed at that. It is loud as hell, but a good sounding loud. I like it better then SLP Loudmouth 2, which sounds to Mustangy for me. That being said, I'm not ready to let my Borlas go yet. When I want loud and extra lumpy, I hit the cutout switch. That's something you could consider. DMH low-profile e-cutouts from Marylandspeed.com are the bee's knees. By far my favorite mod out of the dozens of things I've done to my car.


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

yea money isn't the issue. just wanted to have some opinions so I dont buy something blind.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Youtube comes in quite handy. I just ordered my Kooks Afterburners from marylandspeed. I was gonna go spintech but it just seemed a little loud for me. There is a lot of clips on youtube of all the different options.


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

Yeah ive been watching videos on youtube. a lot of people with exhaust upgrades have their car cammed too lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know how you guys can tell the difference on a You Tube video. To me they all sound like crap on their. You gotta listen to them in person. Go to a car show or something.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I love my spintechs. They have a sharper sound than a flowmaster little more raspy. I did a resonator delete along with just replacing the stock mufflers with spintech and it sounded good. It was loud, but nothing too obnoxious. Then I installed catless midpipes and long tube headers and hola crapola it sounds freaking awesome. I love it and you can also drive it to either make a little rumble or scare the person in traffic next to you. This wil be the thrid car I have had them on and havent disappointed me yet. And if you decide to get a cam it doesnt sound much better than that combo.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I have spintechs with L/T headers, catted x and a ms3 cam. It sounds awesome but it's a little too loud. I am actually looking to swap out my spintechs.


----------

